# What kind of stilts do you use?



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm just kind of curious to see what brand and size you guys use. Personally I get the dura-stilts because of their cost and parts availibility. I've got a set of 14's and 24's that I use on a regular basis.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I had the same dura-stilts for 5 years running strong, )24's, only had to change the washers you use to change the heights, because they became very hard to twist. I did buy a pair of skywalkers, and been using those more lately for the past year. There both great stilts!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

do the sky walkers feel any different? better/worse? 

I only change the straps and pads on my stilts, seems like the only thing that wears on them for me, however.... I know a fat ass, that goes through springs like no tomorrow! lol


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Knock-off Dura-Stilt 18-30's. Had for 2 years now and only replaced leg straps once.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

You've got the sur-stilts too! I swear I made mine into identical replicas, swapped the straps and the foot pads


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I have Dur-stilts.. 24 and the highjacker i think 30.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> You've got the sur-stilts too! I swear I made mine into identical replicas, swapped the straps and the foot pads


 I don't think they're Sur-Stilts. Those have the blue straps, don't they?

Mine are made by CNC. Ummmm... at least I think you were replying to my post.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah i was replying to yours, I dunno, I order mine off of allwall, I think I get them shipped to me for 160. Honestly there is no difference, not even in colors.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm using the 24"-40" SUR-STILTS with the duel leg supports.
They were hard to get used to sense they have the inside leg support as well as the outside support, but it is more comfortable than that strap rubbing your legs with reg. stilts.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm sure everyone gets the same questions from people when they see you on stilts.
How long did it take you to learn how to walk on them?
I don't remember. It was over 30 years ago.
Have you ever fallen with them?
YES.
Did you hurt yourself?
YES.

Anyone have more stupid questions from people you see on the job?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

you ever get "freaky" on them....

YES!


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey the skywalkers are scary to walk on at first. I had the durastilts for years, and could walk with no problem. Then the skywalkers seemed real unsturdy, and very heavy. I got used to them and now there great. There is a learning curve to walk with them, because they feel totally different. After 1 year with them, I can walk perfect no problems. Last month I wore my dura stilts for the first time, in a year, and they felt super comfortable, and very light. Both are great!

Best features of the skywalkers are the strapping thats like roller blade strapes, and how to adjust the heights.


----------



## Anonymous Drywall (Feb 8, 2009)

I like the 14"-22" Dura stilts. They seem to hold up the best.


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

I use the sky walkers as well as the S2 Magnesium. 15"-23" and 24"-40" I'm 5' 7" so this setup works well for me.
The sky's are heavier then Dura's but adjust in just seconds and feel better. I saw this show on a guy with no legs that climbed Mount Everest and he had what looked like the perfect stilt then out came the sky's and they must have been modeled after this guys prostetics.

The S2 Magnesium I just love them because they're super strong and super light (both stilt"s together weigh as much as just one Dura). When I go back to Dura's I feel like I'm walking drunk or something and can really feel it in my legs, hips, and lower back. Also with the Mags you get better leverage and can push your boxs better.

I"d have to say my all time favorite would have to be the sky's. 

Both brands of stilts I use take about a week to get use to but well worth the time, at lest for me.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Muddauber said:


> I'm sure everyone gets the same questions from people when they see you on stilts.
> How long did it take you to learn how to walk on them?
> I don't remember. It was over 30 years ago.
> Have you ever fallen with them?
> ...


One guy said "do you juggle too?"

Skywalkers:thumbsup: they're more stable for a first timer, or an old timer.


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

Ha ha ha No ones ever asked me if I juggle but I wish they would because that's been one of my hobbies for over 15 years now.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

That's great! I think that is hilarious!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I just ordered 2 new sets from fantastictools.com

150 per set when you buy 2 sets. Free shipping! How could life get better?


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

You could get your check from that builder. I bet that would be better.


----------



## Anonymous Drywall (Feb 8, 2009)

Went to fantastictools.com and ordered a new pair of stilts. I've never heard of the brand, "Alto" stilts. They look just like the Dura stilts and for $159 and free shipping who can complain. Thanks for posting that ******.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> You could get your check from that builder. I bet that would be better.


Yeah... that would be "dream like" but don't get me started. ha


----------

